# Seguimento Sul - Março 2019



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2019 às 11:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2019 às 19:17)

Boa Noite,
Dia agradável com algumas nuvens altas e vento fresco a marcar este início de Março. 
Umas fotos do final do dia:




Pobrezinho...Oxalá a próxima semana traga alguma chuva decente.




Bonito poente com tímidas lenticulares...





















Máx: *20,4ºC*
Min: *4,8ºC*

Neste momento, *13,1ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2019 às 20:12)

Boa noite,
A reportar de Cabanas de Tavira. Céu limpo e, há pouco, estavam 14,5°C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2019 às 19:57)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas. A máxima deve ter ultrapassado os 20°C. Há pouco estavam 17°C.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2019 às 22:02)

Boa Noite,
Muito nevoeiro pela manhã e durante a tarde, algumas nuvens altas e temperatura agradável.












_______
Máx: *20,3ºC*
Min: *5,7ºC*

Tatual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Mar 2019 às 23:45)

Estas runs das 12h não têm sido muito abonatórias aqui para a região sul ... Mas mesmo assim ainda pode render uns valores algo interessantes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia, 

Lá pela Charneca da Caparica já choveu e acumulou 1,3 mm, próximo do que estava previsto para hoje pelos modelos. Por aqui em Cabanas, fortes rajadas de vento, céu nublado e o chão muito seco.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2019 às 11:12)

Boas, 2.0mm com a passagem da mini-frente esta madrugada. Agora sigo com 13.1ºC e 79% HR, céu com abertas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2019 às 20:10)

Boa noite, 
Já choveu, mas foi muito pouco. 
Esteve também mais frio. Há pouco estavam aqui em Cabanas 16,5°C e céu nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2019 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuviscos durante a tarde.

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 10.3ºC

Há 1 ano, o cenário era totalmente diferente com a destruição provocada por um tornado no concelho de Olhão:

https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/socieda...ompe-jogo-de-futebol/5a9c312d0cf2c09c9a147143


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2019 às 20:29)

Boas,
Alguma chuva fraca ao fim da madrugada e inicio da manhã. A tarde foi marcado por muitas nuvens mas boas abertas.
Quanto aos acumulados nas estações da zona, foram dentro do previsto.
Portalegre: *3.2mm*
Netatmo: *0.8mm*
Elvas:* 0.2mm*

Aqui deverá rondar 1/2mm. Quanto aos próximos dias, europeu bastante generoso na precipitação mas o GFS não prevê tanto, aliás, uns modelos prevêem mais que outros portanto, no fim do evento fazem-se as contas. São bons acumulados para pouco mais de 24h, o problema é o que vem a seguir...Como de costume, anticiclone cá em cima e a chuva lá longe.

Estão neste momento, *11,5ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2019 às 10:20)

Está a chover aqui por Cabanas, há pelo menos 1 horas. Deve ser esta linha de precipitação:


----------



## Tonton (5 Mar 2019 às 11:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Está a chover aqui por Cabanas, há pelo menos 1 horas. Deve ser esta linha de precipitação:




Deve ter sido esta linha de instabilidade, que se vê no radar:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2019 às 17:28)

Tonton disse:


> Deve ter sido esta linha de instabilidade, que se vê no radar:


Exatamente isso!  
_________________
A reportar de Mimosa, Grândola. Estão 17,5°C e céu nublado. 

Lá por casa parece estar um tempo bastante pior. Muito vento e alguma chuva pré-frontal, que acumulou 0,5 mm. 
O modelo ECMWF fala entre 20 e 30 mm devido à frente, para a zona de Charneca. Nem é muito mau para uma superfície frontal. Basta mais um dia com bastante chuva para ser um mês normal em relação à precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2019 às 17:40)

Linha de instabilidade a sul daqui:









A sul de Elvas está bem forte! Em alguns locais do interior alentejano este pré frontal até tem rendido.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2019 às 19:05)

0.8mm, e depois desse aguaceiro o vento enfraqueceu ainda mais do que já estava. Onde anda o evento e o vento pré-frontal?  13.4ºC e 95% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2019 às 20:04)

Chuva miudinha mas densa e persistente, algum vento também presente mas para já, nada de especial. O aviso amarelo devido ao vento lançado pela AEMET só entra em vigor amanhã após a passagem da frente.
A estação netatmo tem um bom acumulado graças ás células que passaram a sul daqui, *9.5mm*. Vamos ver o que a frente vai deixar pelo sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2019 às 02:41)

Continua o vento com umas rajadas agora, nada de especial, com 12.1ºC. Momentos de chuvisco e nada mais, a frente está literalmente presa a Norte do Tejo, nem passa para aqui. O GFS 18z adiou a passagem da frente para as 6z por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2019 às 03:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continua o vento com umas rajadas agora, nada de especial, com 12.1ºC. Momentos de chuvisco e nada mais, a frente está literalmente presa a Norte do Tejo, nem passa para aqui. O GFS 18z adiou a passagem da frente para as 6z por aqui.


Adiou e aumentou os acumulados, coisa que olhando para o radar, não se concretizará. Frente completamente dissipada a atingir a região sul, se chegar aos 5mm já será bom. O ÍCON tem sido o único modelo que nas últimas saídas não prevê grandes acumulados com esta frente e parece que vai acertar.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2019 às 03:22)

Sim, a frente enfraqueceu, olhando o radar a chuva será pouca.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Mar 2019 às 05:45)

Bom dia e o sul ficou a ver navios ... Por aqui ainda nem sequer choveu e a frente casa vez mais enfraquecida... 
Do Tejo para baixo pouco choveu . ... O solo está já seco por baixo e a partir de sábado já aquece de novo para secar o resto ..


----------



## comentador (6 Mar 2019 às 07:31)

Bom dia,

Até agora em Alvalade conto com 2 mm, apesar de continuarem ainda alguns aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes. Vamos ver quanto vai deixar por aqui.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Mar 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia

Linhas intensas de instabilidade, com movimento SW-NE (ideais para acumular na vertente SW da Serra de S. Mamede) e aguaceiros fortíssimos e localizados.
Em 25 kms apanhei duas cargas de água como este ano ainda não tinha visto cair. E mesmo com o radar de Coruche desligado, no mapa dinâmico, é possível ver que a festa ainda não acabou. 
Ela que venha, pois faz muita falta 

EDIT: agora é possível ver o céu azul em Arronches no quadrante SW, mas com o resto a ameaçar chuva forte


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Mar 2019 às 12:02)

que fiasco, a maioria das minhas estações nem aos 5mm chegou


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mar 2019 às 12:43)

Por Faro pouco choveu durante noite! Ontem só chuviscou. Agora de manhã alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas muito localizados. Apanhei um aguaceiro forte pelas 9h na A22 entre Boliqueime e Paderne mas muito curto. A maioria das zonas no Algarve litoral se tiver 3/4 mm é muito. Nas serras talvez tenha chegado aos 10...
Digam o que disserem a situação está péssima para o sul. Ainda hoje vou regar a horta e no fim de semana as árvores que plantei em Outubro. Ontem abri umas covas para plantar mais umas árvores e abaixo dos 30 cm a humidade é reduzida. 
Pelo radar o evento acabou por aqui!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2019 às 12:51)

Bom dia,
Ainda acabou por chover bem, principalmente durante a passagem das linhas de instabilidade durante a manhã, Arronches apanhou com um eco alaranjado e descarregou com força. Quanto à frente, tal como referido, afetou a região sul bastante dissipada mas aqui nesta zona prolongou-se durante algum tempo e ainda descarregou entre as 4h e as 6h. Destaque para o vento, que foi bastante forte, oxalá chovesse tanto como houve vento.
Graças ao facto de vir toda desorganizada, estou no meio de acumulados completamente distintos:
Portalegre: *26.2mm*
Netatmo: *5.1mm*
Elvas: *3mm*


Amanhã deverá chover mais um pouco e não se vislumbra nada tão depressa, como é costume. A região sul já tem garantida mais uma seca terrível pela frente. Até ao final de fevereiro, a Barragem do Caia aumentou apenas 1%, estando a 32% e a chuva de hoje nada contribui para isso porque graças ás temperaturas acima de 20ºC durante vários dias, os solos já estavam bastante secos e pouca diferença faz nos cursos de água. Serviu para regar e manter a erva verde durante mais algum tempo.

Vento moderado ainda com algumas rajadas fortes. *11,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2019 às 13:51)

Boas, noite de chuva, mas com um acumulado menor do que a estação na Serra, com 13.4mm. Sigo com 11.7ºC e vento forte com rajadas de W, rajada máxima de 63 km/h.


----------



## JPAG (6 Mar 2019 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Vou utilizar as palavras que a minha avó utilizou para descrever esta chuva: "Deu para limpar o pó". 

Hoje em dia contento-me com qualquer chuva acima de 1mm.. e esta chuva acabou por ser boa para regar durante uns dias, mas nada mais que isso. 
O chão já está seco há algumas horas e o vento ajuda a secar ainda mais depressa a terra após esta chuva. No fim de semana voltarei às regas..

Estações mais próximas: 

*IPMA* : 
         - Estremoz: *2.2 mm* (dia 4) + *2.4 mm* (dia 5) + *8.2 mm* (até este momento) = *12.8 mm*
         - Elvas: *0.2 mm* (dia 4) + *4.5 mm* (dia 5) + *3 mm* (até este momento) = *7.7 mm*

*Netatmo*: 
         - Estremoz: *6.06 mm* (hoje)
         - Elvas: *5.05 mm* (hoje)
         - Cheles (estação espanhola mais perto do local da minha horta): *12.22 mm* (hoje)


O sol está quentinho, mas o vento diminui muito a sensação térmica. 
Não tenho estação aqui em Vila Viçosa, mas pelo que fui vendo pelo radar os valores neste evento deverão estar entre os valores de Estremoz e Elvas: cerca de 10 mm. Estavam previstos mais de 20 mm, por isso até agora o evento ficou bastante aquém do previsto. Houve bons acumulados, principalmente no litoral norte, mas no sul foi muito mau...


----------



## comentador (6 Mar 2019 às 21:23)

Boa noite,

Alvalade atingiu os 8,0 mm. Foi um evento fraco em precipitação e rico em vento.


----------



## frederico (7 Mar 2019 às 16:22)

Reparem no reduzido numero de dias com precipitacao igual ou superior a 0.1 mm desde Dezembro. Quantos foram no Algarve? Para ai 3 ou 4. E a media e de cerca de 30 dias, ou seja, 10 por mes. Isto e muito grave e vai acentuar a morte de sobreiros e azinheiras se nao vier um milagre nas proximas semanas. Ja agora, ha pinheiros-mansos a morrer tambem por stress hidrico.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2019 às 16:30)

Estremoz  chove bem !

*EDIT (18h10):* Ainda não parou... 2 horas de chuva !


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2019 às 18:36)

Final da tarde com a precipitação a estender-se ao Algarve...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2019 às 19:44)

Boas,
Tarde de chuva, em geral fraca. No entanto, no inicio da passagem da frente ainda choveu bem. O que é bom acaba depressa e estamos mais uma vez, sem chuva à vista por tempo indeterminado. Foi bom para regar e o Rio Caia lá recuperou um pouco, choveu bem na serra e o valor da estação de Portalegre mostra bem isso.
Acumulados de hoje nas estações da zona (até ao momento) e o total do evento:
Portalegre: *6.2mm/ 41.8mm (29.7mm de ontem)*
Netatmo: *4.6mm/ 21.3mm*
Elvas: *1.7mm/ 9.4mm*

Os valores da estação de Elvas estão corretos, pois, as estações de Badajoz têm valores idênticos. De referir que os acumulados naquela zona são mais elevados graças ao pré frontal, na terça-feira. Aqui mais a norte, tal como referi ontem, a frente até rendeu bem. 

Evento a dar as últimas, mas ainda vai chovendo fraco com* 11,1ºC.*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2019 às 22:23)

Desde as 16h até ás 21:30h, sempre a chover. Bem bom! 
Agora que a chuva parou definitivamente:
Portalegre:* 9.2mm*/ *44.8mm*
Netatmo: *6mm*/ *22.7mm*
Elvas: *4.8mm*/ *12.5mm*

Tudo praticamente dentro do previsto, foi um bom evento por aqui.

Está fresquinho, *9,5ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2019 às 23:07)

precipitação fraca desde o início da noite.

não chegou a 4mm.


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2019 às 23:24)

Por outro lado, parece que vai uma rega razoável pelo litoral do sotavento algarvio:


----------



## comentador (8 Mar 2019 às 12:32)

Bom dia, o evento de ontem acumulou 5,5 mm em Alvalade do Sado. O total da semana foi de 13,0 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Mar 2019 às 12:36)

O total de precipitação deste evento mal chegou a 5 mm ..
Pouco deverá chover ate final do mês!! No resto do Sul passa se o mesmo...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2019 às 19:06)

Boa Noite,
Dia muito agradável para um passeio pelo campo. Tudo ganhou vida com esta chuva e a primavera está aí em força.
Deixo umas fotos:
























______
Estão de volta também as grandes amplitudes térmicas.
Máx: *21,4ºC*
Min: *3,9ºC*

Neste momento estão *12,7ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2019 às 13:37)

Mais uma estação meteorológica que deixou de funcionar ? Senhores do SNIRH, o que é que se passa com a estação meteorológica do Alandroal?

https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_...ars=413026594&tmin=01/10/2018&tmax=10/03/2019


----------



## frederico (10 Mar 2019 às 15:10)

Lamentavelmente o padrão de bloqueio que em Fevereiro do ano passado foi quebrado por aquela entrada siberiana brutal voltou e nao se vislumbra alteração à vista. Tudo se encaminha para termos um Março seco a Sul. Resta-nos cruzar os dedos para que haja um milagre em Abril ou Maio sob a forma de cut off.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2019 às 17:43)

Boas

Ontem andei pelos arredores de Évora.
Fiquei impressionado não contava ver tanta água. Albufeira da Tourega.
Apanhámos calor, certamente 23/24 graus e sol bem forte.





Juntos às ruinas do castelo do Giraldo. 





Ribeira de Valverde, sitio bem interessante.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2019 às 19:32)

Boas,
Manhã com muito nevoeiro, restringido apenas ás zonas baixas pois a menos de 1km da vila já estava completamente tudo limpo. Tarde de primavera, mas daquela primavera já algo avançada, felizmente na quarta-feira a temperatura já vai descer para valores mais normais. 





Máx: *24,7ºC* (nova máxima anual)
Min: *7,4ºC*

Neste momento estão* 14,9ºC*. A estas horas, a diferença de temperatura entre a zona alta da vila e a zona baixa é bastante notável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2019 às 20:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável. 

Os melros andam um pouco almariados, agora cantam durante a noite.  

Máxima: 23.1ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2019 às 22:15)

Estremoz... arrefeceu muito de ontem para hoje 

Ontem a temperatura mínima foi de 11,1 ºC e hoje foi de 5,4 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2019 às 22:32)

Boas,
Dia mais fresco principalmente devido ao vento, de resto foi um dia igual aos outros todos, com céu limpo. Na sexta e no sábado já voltam as temperaturas de 24/25ºC e a chuva continua a ser uma miragem. 
Deixo umas fotos tiradas ontem, de um ponto alto de Portalegre:









Era visível, bem ao longe para NW, um manto de nuvens baixas:




________
Máx: *17,5ºC*
Min:* 5,8ºC*

Neste momento, *9,2ºC* e uma ligeira brisa de Norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2019 às 01:27)

Nordestada clássica pela minha estação em Portalegre, 52 km/h de rajada máxima já na primeira hora e meia do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2019 às 20:29)

Boas,
Inicio de manhã bastante frio e com alguma geada mas a tarde foi completamente o contrário e assim se arranjam as constipações.  Valente amplitude térmica e aqui ao lado, Portalegre passou a noite com 13/14ºC.  Durante a tarde, o termómetro do carro andou sempre com valores de 25/26ºC. 
Máx: *25,1ºC* (nova máxima anual)
Min: *1,2ºC*

Neste momento,* 11,5ºC*. 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2019 às 02:17)

De volta ao Alentejo com uns incríveis 18.8°C neste momento e vento de nordeste fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2019 às 22:28)

13.1ºC por aqui com a viragem do vento para NW, é a mínima do dia... Máxima de 23.4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2019 às 18:08)

Estremoz com a passagem de um dia, ontem, muito quente para esta altura do ano (estamos ainda em pleno *Inverno*) para valores de temperatura hoje mais próprios desta época do ano... 

Ontem: máxima de 24,2º C; mínima de 13,3 ºC 

Hoje: máxima de 17,3 ºC; mínima de 6,6 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2019 às 19:05)

Boas,
O dia de ontem foi ainda mais quente que sexta-feira e hoje notou-se bem a descida. A partir desta madrugada o vento rodará para Leste e lá vem a humidade baixa, também de noite. Tudo aquilo que menos falta faz, é o que aparece sempre em força! 
Ontem:
Máx: *25,8ºC *
Min: *3,6ºC*

Hoje:
Máx: *17,6ºC*
Min: *5,9ºC*

Neste momento, estão *13,6ºC* com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mar 2019 às 23:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia mais fresco principalmente devido ao vento, de resto foi um dia igual aos outros todos, com céu limpo. Na sexta e no sábado já voltam as temperaturas de 24/25ºC e a chuva continua a ser uma miragem.
> Deixo umas fotos tiradas ontem, de um ponto alto de Portalegre:
> 
> ...


Belas vistas sobre o centro histórico tem este "ninho de águia"  Tens de fazer umas reportagens sobre Portalegre


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2019 às 23:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Belas vistas sobre o centro histórico tem este "ninho de águia"  Tens de fazer umas reportagens sobre Portalegre


É verdade, já para não falar da vista quando há nevoeiro nas zonas baixas.  Infelizmente ainda não tive oportunidade de fotografar a paisagem nessas situações mas talvez um dia consiga. Mesmo assim, a vista neste dia não estava muito boa, pois, por vezes vê-se bem a Serra d' Ossa. 
Sempre que tiver oportunidade, faço reportagens sobre Portalegre! 
________
*8,8ºC* e vento fraco de NW. Segundo as previsões, só lá para o final da madrugada é que o vento rodará para Nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2019 às 21:57)

Boas,
Esta semana os dias foram novamente de céu limpo mas um pouco mais frescos devido ao vento de leste, sempre presente durante o dia. Durante a noite, as previsões indicam vento de Nordeste a impedir a inversão mas isso só ainda aconteceu na madrugada de ontem, nos restantes dias as mínimas continuam a ser baixas, originando assim uma amplitude térmica algo significativa. Tudo muito seco, a erva dos campos vai começando a secar e as temperaturas previstas para os próximos dias não ajudam, oxalá os delírios do GFS se concretizassem. 
Extremos de ontem: 
Máx: *19,1ºC*
Min: *7,3ºC*

Hoje: 
Máx: *19,8ºC*
Min: *2,2ºC*

Neste momento, estão* 7,4ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2019 às 18:25)

Boas,
Muito vento de leste até meio da tarde que entretanto, neste momento está praticamente nulo. Ao longo da tarde, foram surgindo algumas nuvens. Nos próximos dias, o Ribatejo e zonas mais perto do litoral vão ser mais quentes que o Alentejo devido ao vento de leste. Está tudo muito seco e continua a ser difícil este país ver chuva, não sei o que será disto nos próximos tempos.
Deixo algumas fotos de hoje:




Junto a cursos de água, a erva mantém-se verde mas em zonas mais elevadas já há cores de secura. 












_________
Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *20,6ºC*
Min: *1,3ºC*

Hoje:
Máx: *22,5ºC*
Min: *5,8ºC*

Neste momento, estão *18,8ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (23 Mar 2019 às 23:35)

dia agradável
noite fresca.

a ver se não chove barro.


----------



## sielwolf (24 Mar 2019 às 12:43)

Pelo Algarve... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2019 às 13:01)

sielwolf disse:


> Pelo Algarve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por Ourique o cenário começa a ser o mesmo e estão 22.7ºC


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2019 às 13:28)

Céu bem mais fechado para Este


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mar 2019 às 13:37)

Estão a desenvolverem-se algumas células nesta zona, dia bem promissor para essas bandas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 13:54)

Parece já haver actividade eléctrica no distrito de Beja, na zona de Ourique/Castro Verde.


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2019 às 14:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estão a desenvolverem-se algumas células nesta zona, dia bem promissor para essas bandas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É pena ser em plena festa do porco preto  mas não era a mesma festa sem trovoadas e chuvas.
Agora já chove forte a moderado, com pingas gradas, mas ainda com sol a brilhar


----------



## RStorm (24 Mar 2019 às 14:19)

vamm disse:


> É pena ser em plena festa do porco preto  mas não era a mesma festa sem trovoadas e chuvas.
> Agora já chove forte a moderado, com pingas gradas, mas ainda com sol a brilhar


No programa da TVI, vê-se bem a escuridão dessa célula...


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 14:35)

Ecos laranja/vermelho pontuais.

Movimento das células para NNW com tendência NW e WNW, estas pelo menos não chegam até Setúbal:


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 14:39)

Descarga brutal de 214 kA perto de Aljustrel, coincidente com o eco laranja das 14:10.

A outra perto de Almodôvar foi de 58,6 kA, na mesma altura. A distância parece muito grande para estarem relacionadas, 30 Km, mas é possível.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 14:49)

As várias células em desenvolvimento rápido alinham-se desde o litoral a norte de Aljezur até à fronteira à volta de Mourão.






Movimento geral para NW mas aparentando circular e por isso desviando para WNW.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 14:53)

DEA a norte de Aljezur às 14:39, 61.8 kA.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2019 às 15:01)

granizo de dimensões consideráveis em Rogil, Aljezur.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2019 às 15:15)

o IPMA devia reavaliar as condições dos avisos para esta instabilidade... 

trovoadas curtas mas intensa queda de granizo para todo o distrito de Beja.
a instabilidade no Algarve resume-se ao litoral oeste.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2019 às 15:17)

o grupo de Aljezur irrompeu mais cedo, também por ter a humidade do mar.

o grupo de Ourique-Castro Verde está também a evoluir rapidamente...

o grupo de Mourão-Monsaraz parece-me ser o mais perigoso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 15:40)

Foco de incêndio provavelmente causado por descarga eléctrica.


----------



## GoN_dC (24 Mar 2019 às 15:46)

Ouve-se trovoada desta célula, no entanto não deverá chegar nada junto ao litoral sul.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 16:12)

Agreste disse:


> o grupo de Aljezur irrompeu mais cedo, também por ter a humidade do mar.
> 
> o grupo de Ourique-Castro Verde está também a evoluir rapidamente...
> 
> o grupo de Mourão-Monsaraz parece-me ser o mais perigoso.



Célula de grandes dimensões a sul de Reguengos, passou por eco vermelho:






Outra a NE de Castro Verde, também eco vermelho.

Grupo de Grândola em desenvolvimento.

Os movimentos recurvam para W.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2019 às 16:54)

deve ter caido grande pedrada na A2... na zona da ribeira da Azilheira.
antes no Porto de Lagos (estrada Portimão - Monchique)


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2019 às 17:20)

Eco laranja a S/SO de Ourique


----------



## dscom (24 Mar 2019 às 17:20)

Para o Sul do país tem estado movimentado ao longo da tarde...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 17:54)

*13mm* acumulados na estação de Aljezur (IPMA) entre as 16h e as 17h


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 17:58)

*Queda de granizo em dia de primavera provoca acidentes na A2 e em várias zonas do Alentejo* 
Equipa da GNR de Beja está no local. 

A queda de granizo está a provocar vários acidentes durante a tarde deste dominmgo, na Autoestrada 2 e em vários locais do Alentejo. Segundo o que o CM conseguiu apurar junto de fonte oficial da GNR de Beja, as autoridades estão a tomar conta das várias ocorrências. 

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...yU4ev2nL8B9iS7QxVv9-lbV8QD6l__TDx9yw5oRI7Yl0o


----------



## pax_julia (24 Mar 2019 às 18:19)

Instabilidade atmosférica por Beja. Granizo e trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2019 às 18:24)

*Raio danifica uma das torres do Castelo de Mourão*
A estrutura está muito danificada, estão interditas as visitas porque pode estar em risco de ruir", refere o presidente da Câmara.
https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-03...LsG-g9yR00Vi3z2VMaT9CS7TiAN8sK8g5AjZQ2tANI8UY


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 18:26)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 18:29)

A trovoada que se abateu na zona de Mourão parece que fez estragos. 



SpiderVV disse:


> *Raio danifica uma das torres do Castelo de Mourão*
> A estrutura está muito danificada, estão interditas as visitas porque pode estar em risco de ruir", refere o presidente da Câmara.
> https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-03...LsG-g9yR00Vi3z2VMaT9CS7TiAN8sK8g5AjZQ2tANI8UY



Descargas na zona das 14:39 às 16:04.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2019 às 18:32)

Estremoz: tempo muito abafado mas sem precipitação... O corredor de instabilidade passa mais a sul, deslocando-se de leste para oeste.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2019 às 18:43)

altocumulus castelhanos à volta de Faro... típico sinal de trovoada. 

a ver o que pode dar.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2019 às 19:53)

Boa Noite,
Por cá, não houve animação mas deu para lavar as vistas.   Deixo umas fotos das células vistas de Elvas.
Ao inicio da tarde, as várias células que cresceram na zona do Alqueva:




Depois, lá surgiram umas mais perto:




Sul/SE:




E/SE, com Badajoz ao fundo.




__________
O dia de hoje foi novamente ventoso e ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem. Valores das mínimas nada significativos devido ao vento e a humidade pouco passa dos 60% durante a noite, algo que segundo o GFS, irá manter-se por tempo indeterminado. Já bem basta a falta de chuva e ainda temos de ter valores de humidade baixos. Estão portanto, reunidas todas as condições para daqui a 1 mês, o Rio Caia não correr caso isto continue assim. A partir de agora, é ver os 32% da Barragem do Caia virem por aí abaixo.
Máx:* 21,1ºC*
Min: *7,7ºC*

Tatual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## comentador (24 Mar 2019 às 22:23)

Boa noite!
Tarde de trovoada em Alvalade do Sado, caíram 2 mm. Foi pouco, mas sempre deu para regar um pouco a vegetação. Nota para a quantidade de perigos que caíram no campo, nesta zona do Alentejo. Foram trovoadas que não deixaram muita precipitação, mas muita actividade eléctrica, agressivas e um pouco secas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 23:08)

Descarga registada em vídeo por Luís Torres, em Sines.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2019 às 09:37)

Aqui fica o resumo do dia de ontem através de imagens de radar, satélite e detecção de descargas eléctricas.

O IPMA registou 388 DEA's, 132 positivas e 256 negativas.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2019 às 20:20)

Boas,
Dia ameno com vento de leste moderado sempre presente. Apareceram alguns cumulus durante a tarde.
Máx: *25,2ºC*
Min: *5,9ºC*

Esta atmosfera está tudo, menos saudável, a chuva faz falta tanto para o meio rural como para todos nós! O GFS prevê um fim do mês chuvoso mas o ECM nem um pingo mostra nesta última saída, o que tem um anticiclone de 1040 a bloquear o Atlântico é o que leva a melhor, certamente. Há 1 semana atrás, as previsões do GFS indicavam que nestes dias, teríamos instabilidade com fartura, mas claro, ficamos com a secura.

Até ao momento, o ambiente lá fora faz lembrar uma noite de verão. *16,8ºC* atuais com 30% hr.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2019 às 23:37)

*14,7ºC *e vento moderado a forte de leste. Segundo o GFS, durante a madrugada as rajadas poderão ser acima dos 50km/h. 

33% hr. Lá se vai a pouca água existente nos solos.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2019 às 12:32)

Mais uma tarde de instabilidade no sul... Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas a partir de agora, concentrando-se para já no barlavento algarvio.

Webcam Sagres

Webcam Portimão


----------



## Happy (26 Mar 2019 às 12:39)

Na Meia Praia já choveu um pouco com pingas bem grossas. ficou tudo molhado, aumentou bastante o vento..


----------



## GoN_dC (26 Mar 2019 às 12:40)

Em Lagos já pingou, mas só humedeceu as ruas. Passados poucos minutos já está tudo seco.


----------



## Happy (26 Mar 2019 às 12:49)

Aqui na Meia Praia está um pouco mais violento, bastante vento e rajadas bem fortes!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2019 às 13:07)

O IPMA coloca o Algarve com aviso laranja na próxima madrugada até ao início da manhã.: 

*Agitação Marítima - Laranja [ 27 Mar 00:00 - 27 Mar 09:00 ]*

*Na costa Sul: ondas de sueste com 3 a 4 metros, em especial no barlavento, podendo atingir 5/7 metros de altura máxima.*

Já há vários anos que não tínhamos uma suestada tão forte.  

A bóia de Faro costeira, tem ondas de 1.5 mt de altura significativa e cerca de 2.5 mts de altura máxima. Já, a bóia de Faro oceânica regista ondas de 2.5 mts de altura significativa e já registou ondas entre 4 a 4.5 mts de altura máxima. 

Por aqui, o céu tornou-se nublado e está escuro para Sul/Sudoeste.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2019 às 13:10)

Aqui em Lagoa já chove moderado!  Boa surpresa!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2019 às 13:17)

e com 103km/h de rajada registados em Carvoeiro.. também não estava à espera de tanto já...


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2019 às 15:31)

chuvisco pontual entre as 13 e as 14 horas...

vento forte durante a manhã... agora está mais calma. 
regressa ao final da tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2019 às 19:49)

*Autoridade Marítima Nacional e Marinha alertam para mar agitado e ondulação forte a partir de hoje no Algarve*
*26 MAR 2019 18:03*

_*A previsão do estado do mar prevê um agravamento excecional das condições de vento e agitação marítima entre o dia de hoje, 26 de março, e a madrugada de segunda-feira, 31 de março, na costa Sul do Algarve (forte evento de “Levante”).*

*A agitação marítima será caracterizada por ondulação proveniente do quadrante sudeste com altura significativa que poderá atingir os quatro metros e período médio a variar entre os seis e os sete segundos. O vento poderá registar velocidades superiores a 70 km/h e rajadas acima de 100 km/h.*_

Recomenda-se o reforço da amarração e vigilância apertada das embarcações atracadas e fundeadas, bem como evitar passeios junto ao mar, de onde se destacam os molhes de proteção dos portos.

Aconselha-se igualmente que os marítimos mantenham um estado de vigilância permanente e o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica, dos avisos à navegação e de previsão meteorológica radiodifundidos pela Marinha relativos à previsão meteorológica do IPMA, bem como outras informações das Capitanias sobre as condições de acesso aos portos.

À população em geral que frequente as zonas costeiras, aconselha-se que se abstenham da prática de passeios junto à orla costeira, nas arribas e nas praias, bem como da prática de atividades lúdicas nas zonas expostas à agitação marítima, sendo essencial que assumam uma postura preventiva não se expondo desnecessariamente ao risco.

Caso exista absoluta necessidade de se deslocar até à orla costeira, deverá manter uma atitude vigilante.

Desaconselha-se vivamente a pesca lúdica, em especial junto às falésias e zonas de arriba nas frentes costeiras atingidas pela rebentação das ondas, tendo sempre presente que nestas condições o mar pode facilmente alcançar zonas aparentemente seguras.

Fonte: AMN


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Mar 2019 às 20:05)

Estranhamente o vento por estas bandas tem sido quase e a ondulação na praia de Faro não tinha mais do que uns 0.5 metros.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2019 às 20:33)

Boa Noite,
Muito vento durante a noite e o dia também foi ventoso, o que fez com que a temperatura não subisse ainda mais. É impressionante a potência que este vento tem para secar, está tudo a ficar uma lástima e ainda só estamos a acabar Março. Hoje fui até Évora e há certos campos que não têm erva e água pouco se vê. Algumas nuvens altas e poeiras também presentes.
Deixo umas fotos de Évora:









Por cá, ao final do dia, típicos efeitos que aparecem com as nuvens altas:




E a água vai escasseando, quem pode recorrer ao Rio aproveita enquanto ele ainda pode ajudar. Esta levada é proveniente da Ribeira de Arronches e já está muito abaixo do que é normal.




__________
Máx:* 25,7ºC* (nova máxima anual)
Min: *8,6ºC*

Neste momento, *17,6ºC*, vento fraco a moderado de leste e 30% hr.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2019 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. Que barulheira faz o mar, parece que vem aí um avião.  

A bóia de Faro Costeira já regista ondas com quase 3 metros de altura significativa e 4.2 metros de altura máxima. 

A bóia Faro oceânica regista ondas de 3.4 metros de altura significativa e 4.8 metros de altura máxima.

Por enquanto, a única barra fechada à navegação é de Lagos, mas a última informação foi às 17:41.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2019 às 23:10)

Já com a altura máxima superior a 5 metros.






Vai ficar muita praia sem areia, principalmente no barlavento algarvio. 

Chove por aqui, uma bela lama.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2019 às 01:26)

*Agitação Marítima - Laranja [ 26 Mar 22:21 - 27 Mar 12:00 ]*

Na costa Sul: ondas de sueste com 3 a 4 metros, em especial no barlavento, podendo atingir 5/7 metros de altura máxima.

IPMA


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2019 às 19:13)

Boa Tarde,
Novamente, dia ventoso mas um pouco mais fresco que é a única diferença a relatar em relação aos dias anteriores. Devido ao vento de leste, nas zonas altas do interior as temperaturas não sobem tanto e ontem fiquei no meio de dois valores com uma diferença significativa:
Elvas: *26,7ºC*
Portalegre: *19,9ºC*

Sempre notável!

Extremos de hoje:
Máx:* 21,7ºC*
Min: *9,4ºC*

Talvez hoje a temperatura já desça mais durante a noite devido ao enfraquecimento do vento. Neste momento estão *15,5ºC* com uma ligeira brisa apenas.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2019 às 19:41)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo com algumas poeiras, a temperatura durante o dia mantém-se igual e deverá ser assim nos próximos dias. No entanto, a mínima baixou bastante devido à ausência de vento. A ver se este fim de semana aparece alguma animação, mesmo que não chova nada de especial já será bom ver um céu diferente.  
Máx: *22,1ºC*
Min: *2,6ºC*

Para quem sai de casa ás 7:30, é cá um contraste...

Neste momento, *12,9ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (29 Mar 2019 às 16:30)

instabilidade mas ainda fraca organização.

ainda pode acontecer uma trovoada por aqui.


----------



## vamm (29 Mar 2019 às 17:43)

Há coisa de 40min, a NE de Ourique. Ainda pingou fraco aqui, nada de especial


----------



## Agreste (29 Mar 2019 às 19:58)

acabou por não acontecer nada... 

amanhã as coisas podem mudar e esta instabilidade pode organizar-se bem mais cedo criando trovoadas.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2019 às 20:00)

Boas,
Dia praticamente idêntico aos anteriores mas já apareceram algumas nuvens, temperatura mantém-se agradável. A partir de amanhã já deverá haver algo digno de registo. 
Umas fotos do final de dia:








Notável as poeiras no poente:




_________
Máx: *21,3ºC*
Min: *2,4ºC*

Tatual:* 11,9ºC*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Mar 2019 às 21:07)

Ao contrário de runs anteriores está run do ecm colou se ao gfs relativamente ao dia de Domingo é Segunda.
Desta forma espera se aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a tarde mais prováveis nas regiões do interior e poderao ser localmente fortes ..


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (30 Mar 2019 às 11:53)

Bom dia estimadíssimos.

Após alguns meses sem fazer log in - embora vos leia com toda a assiduidade - cá estou hoje transbordante de esperança de que amanhã possa vir a ter alguma coisa de revelante para vos contar. Não alimento expectativas quantitativas; os dias que correm não se compaginam com o regateio de pingos de chuva. Cumprimento-vos a todos e desejo-vos o melhor dos seguimentos.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2019 às 12:52)

Boas,
Acabam de cair uns belos pingos...de barro. Ambiente abafado.





Mínima de *6,7ºC*

Neste momento, *20,3ºC*.


----------



## vamm (30 Mar 2019 às 18:53)

Célula de Grândola vista a N/NE de Reliquias, Odemira
São visiveis alguns mammatus


----------



## PapoilaVerde (30 Mar 2019 às 19:51)

Veêm-se relâmpagos no horizonte, zona de Estremoz.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2019 às 19:55)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Veêm-se relâmpagos no horizonte, zona de Estremoz.



Deverá ser na zona a sul de Évora.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (30 Mar 2019 às 20:01)

Deve ser, o que vejo é a zona virada para a Serra d’Ossa.


----------



## vamm (30 Mar 2019 às 20:03)

Muitos relampagos a NE de Ourique


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Mar 2019 às 20:35)

Em moura ja houve precipitação
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/moura/dados-em-tempo-real-moura/


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Mar 2019 às 20:37)

Em moura ja houve precipitação
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/moura/dados-em-tempo-real-moura/


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2019 às 21:37)

Boa Noite,
Boas células que surgiram nas serras a sul de Badajoz ao longo da tarde. Ao início da noite, foram visíveis alguns relâmpagos.
Algumas fotos, vistas de Badajoz:









Poente com os restos das células do Ribatejo. 





Vamos ver amanhã e Segunda.
___________

*12,6ºC* e algum vento de Leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2019 às 21:49)

Boas, 16.9ºC por aqui e 34% HR com vento fraco a moderado. Deu para ver alguns relâmpagos a SSW pelas 20h.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2019 às 22:25)

Daqui não vi relâmpagos, as células estiveram muito longe da minha localização, a ver se a partir de amanhã há finalmente algo de registo.
Estão cerca de 15°c.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Mar 2019 às 23:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Em moura ja houve precipitação
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/moura/dados-em-tempo-real-moura/


Confirmadíssimo! Por volta das 20:00 houve um aguaceiro bastante forte, que durou cerca de 15 a 20 minutos. Também houve trovoada. Ainda foi uma bela rega, em especial tendo em conta a seca que por aqui vai!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 00:13)

Raios registados esta noite por Tiago Duarte, no Alentejo. Um regalo para os olhos


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2019 às 10:15)

Finalmente um cenário mais digno de uma manhã de Primavera por aqui, alguma humidade no ar e ar fresco a entrar em casa.  14.0ºC e 73% HR com vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Mar 2019 às 11:49)

Sinto bastante calor por estas bandas ... E depois do almoco deve chover pelas serras do Algarve !


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2019 às 11:49)

Células de desenvolvimento muito lento aqui pela Serra de São Mamede, pelo menos pelo que o radar mostra. Só "restos" derivados dessas células aqui por Portalegre, veremos como é a tarde. 15.3ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2019 às 11:53)

Boas,
Finalmente tudo diferente, só falta a chuva.  Pela primeira vez em muitos dias, a humidade ultrapassou os 70% durante a noite. 
Algumas células de fraca intensidade na serra e outras em desenvolvimento a S/SW que ainda não aparecem no radar. Ainda é cedo para desenvolvimentos mais significativos, vamos ver como será durante a tarde. 
11:30h




agora:





*18,9ºC*


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 12:07)

21,5ºC e o céu a ficar muito carregado


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2019 às 12:31)

Já vai pingando aqui, a ver como corre a tarde.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 12:39)

E começou





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2019 às 12:41)

grande expectativa... as trovoadas hoje podem ser fortes...

interior do baixo alentejo e a serra algarvia.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2019 às 13:10)

temos aviso amarelo... e bem.

a célula Almodôva-Mértola continua a crescer...

outra em Odemira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 13:30)

As primeiras pipocas da tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2019 às 13:31)

Aquela célula a leste daqui, é pequena mas está a descarregar bem:





*21,2ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2019 às 13:33)

Aviso de trovoada e precipitação estendido a Portalegre, parece.

O buraco de Portalegre


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:34)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2019 às 13:46)

Muitos trovões da célula que está aqui mesmo ao lado. Vai pingando!


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 13:54)

Bastante audível, mas por aqui o sol ainda brilha e a sul não tenho nada a reportar. Já o quadrante O/N/E tem pipocas valentes


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 13:56)

Em Reliquias, Odemira, pelo que me disseram a trovoada está medonha e os trovões até estremecem as janelas.

Visto de Ourique


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 14:09)

Zona de Castro Verde - Aljustrel continua feio e com muitos trovões







E a SE vem a subir esta menina


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:19)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 14:24)

Há 10min estava com 24,8ºC e vento nulo, agora o vento é bastante notável e estou com 22,3ºC e este figurino passando aqui a E e a trovoada de Odemira a subir (dá a ideia) para NE


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 14:29)

Só para terem uma ideia de O/N/E






E de NE/E que parece ter crescido bastante e já vão caindo pingas bem gradas por aqui


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 14:34)




----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 14:37)

vamm disse:


>


Que estrutura espetacular!


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 14:55)

17ºC e continua a descer, vai pingando e a dita cuja a aproximar-se. Acho que vai passar mesmo na vila ou pouco mais a Este, mas como moro no lado Oeste pode ser que não apanhe muito . Os trovões são daqueles bem pujantes!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 15:03)

vamm disse:


>



Bela shelf cloud! Já partilhada no facebook do MeteoPT


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 15:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bela shelf cloud! Já partilhada no facebook do MeteoPT



Muito obrigada 

Sigo com 14ºC, menos 10ºC é significativo 
E vai chovendo moderado e alguns roncos ao fundo, outros aqui perto, mas está a passar ao lado. A luz é um vai e vem.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:12)

Muitas descargas pelo Alentejo






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2019 às 15:15)

Por aqui simplesmente morreu tudo, está um dia de sol com algumas nuvens e 19.2ºC.


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 15:18)

Eco roxo em Almodôvar


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 15:29)

Eco roxo em Serpa


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 15:54)

Vai chovendo moderado a fraco (que tanta falta faz), alguns roncos a E/SE/S, e 14,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2019 às 16:08)

Aqui, parece que lançaram algo anti-trovoadas para o ar e desfez-se tudo. 
Há 2 horas:




Agora:





Começou bem e parecia prometedor mas até ao momento, não aconteceu nada de mais e não se vislumbram grandes formações. 

* 21,2ºC*


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 16:14)

15,1ºC e de N/NO vem a crescer qualquer coisa


----------



## PapoilaVerde (31 Mar 2019 às 16:14)

Chove em Évora


----------



## PapoilaVerde (31 Mar 2019 às 16:34)

Ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe, em Évora.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2019 às 16:39)

Forma-se uma célula a Norte daqui e mais nada  É repelente de trovoadas é.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (31 Mar 2019 às 17:11)

Muito escuro em Évora e a trovoada parece estar a intensificar-se.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (31 Mar 2019 às 17:13)

Chuva muito intensa, relâmpagos, na saída Évora - Montemor.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (31 Mar 2019 às 17:32)

13.7mm na última hora por Cuba...
Que rega...


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Mar 2019 às 17:42)

http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/moura/dados-em-tempo-real-moura/

http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-evora/


----------



## GoN_dC (31 Mar 2019 às 17:43)

Por aqui está assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2019 às 17:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Forma-se uma célula a Norte daqui e mais nada  É repelente de trovoadas é.


Escudo Portalegrense ativo.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 17:54)

GoN_dC disse:


> Por aqui está assim.


Lindo!


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Mar 2019 às 18:03)

A estação de Vales (Aljezur) situada perto da Praia da Arrifana chamou-me a atenção por ter estado cerca de 30 min debaixo de ecos amarelos/vermelhos. Acumulou *38.1 mm *até agora. Coisas muito localizadas, tipicas de eventos convectivos... e com células quase estacionárias ainda pior.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mar 2019 às 18:07)

Entre o Torrão e Montemor só dá trovoada e chuva por vezes com intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2019 às 18:56)

Granizo na A6 perto de Évora.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2019 às 19:19)

Chove muito forte perto de Montemor o Novo.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 19:28)

acho que a noite vai ser mexida no alto alentejo, olhando para os modelos, até já estão a começar a surgir aguaceiros


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2019 às 19:51)

De repente ficou tudo negro aqui por cima. Restos de uma shelf-cloud, aparentemente...




Surgiu algo em frente mas rapidamente voltou a subir...





O vento intensificou-se*, 16,6ºC* a descer.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2019 às 19:54)

Estremoz: grande trovão agora... Começou a chover de forma moderada...

EDIT: Trovoada forte

EDIT (20h40): Já parou; uma dúzia de fortes trovões e bastante chuva. Agora já acalmou.


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2019 às 20:04)

Cá em baixo a coisa acalmou, finalmente. Depois daquela trovoada toda, houve chuvinha da boa e que tanta falta nos faz. Agora tudo sereno, céu nublado e mais nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2019 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, ainda caiu algumas pingas, pelas 18h mas nem molhou o chão. É mau olhado. 

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Mar 2019 às 22:09)

Precipitação acumulada hoje na REDE METEOALENTEJO:

*SERPA - 5,6mm
BEMPOSTA - 8,1mm
BEJA - 4,8mm
AMARELEJA - 0,0mm
MÉRTOLA - 3,8mm
MOURA - 15,6mm
ÉVORA - 12,8mm
MOURÃO - 0,0mm
QT MARAL - 0,0mm
MARVÃO - 0,3mm*


----------



## JPAG (31 Mar 2019 às 22:22)

Boa noite.

Aqui por Vila Viçosa apenas caiu um pequeno aguaceiro ao final da tarde mas que nem deu praticamente para molhar o chão. Ouviram-se trovões por volta das 16-18h e viam-se muitas nuvens de trovoada nas redondezas. Fenómenos localizados em que pode estar a chover torrencialmente numa ponta da vila e aqui perto da minha casa não chover nada.. Só espero que não caia granizo pois nesta altura seria "fatal" para a agricultura


----------



## redragon (31 Mar 2019 às 22:53)

Por Elvas,  nada de trovoada e somente deu alguma coisa q molhou a estrada.... Qse nada


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 03:24)

Neste momento chove forte e feio na zona entre Sagres e Lagos .. Em 2 horas Sagres com cerca de 16 mm ...


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 04:54)

A EMA de *Aljezur* do IPMA registou *19,6 mm *na última hora (2h - 3h utc)!


----------



## vamm (1 Abr 2019 às 07:08)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado e 9,6ºC.
O radar mostra alguns aguaceiros aqui à volta...


----------

